# Child Care Rebate for 457



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi

I've heard that 457 holders able to do CCR - child car rebate (not benefit), as in tax rebate. Anyone else experience this before ?

Thanks


----------



## shussel (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi,
On a 457 visa you're not eligible for Family Assistance Benefits - CCB and CCR are Family Assistance Benefits so I'm afraid you can't claim. Here is the list of residency requirements:
Family Assistance Office | Residency Requirements General

Sorry :-(


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I am afraid 457 holders are not eligible for CCR. The average cost per day for CC is anything between 85-130. Depending on what city you are in and what suburb you put your child in. The closer to the city, the higher you pay. I pay 85/day, a friend staying 8 kms from my place pays 115/day. I am in zone two and they are in zone one.


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

A related question - Can someone on a 457 who has *applied* for a PR be eligible for Child Care Rebate while the application is still under process with DIAC? I've heard that such folks may try their luck with Medicare, but does anyone know if they could try for CCR as well?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi melloncollie, 

not to my knowledge. You should read through the Information Booklet, which describes everything in detail. They only mention certain temporary (e.g. partner provisional visa) holders and PR holders/citizens, not applicants. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

Thanks espresso. Much appreciated.

Interestingly, the Medicare documentation does not mention that PR applicants may apply for medicare membership either. However my tax consultant confirms that if you approach them with a proof of application + bridging visa etc, they do enroll you. 

I am quite in agreement with you that Centrelink will most probably not look down favourably, in a similar manner, for CCR - but I am going to give it a try this coming week. I am shelling out a fortune in after school care!


----------

